# Plants available



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know there may be a few new "SWOAPIES" looking for plants, so here is what I have available with links to the plant finder:

Hottonia palustris - 12 stems for $2 - I have a lot of this!
Limnophila aromatica - 3 stems for $2 
Rotala rotundifolia 6 stems for $1
Red Tiger Lotus - 1 small - $1, 1 medium $2
Bacopa monnieri - 6 stems - $1
Blyxa japonica 3 plants - $1
Hemianthus micranthemoides - 12 - $1
Mini Riccia - small portion - $1 This is what Matt (I believe) brought to the meeting.
Lysimachia nummularia - 6 stems - $1 The link is to the 'Aurea' and I have the regular variety which is 'mint' green versus the yellow tint the 'Aurea' has.

And a few I have that are not in the Plant Finder yet:

Bacopa sp. from Aruguia River - 6 stems - $2
Hygrophila corymbosa - 3 small plants -$1
Myriophyllum sp. (Pond Weed) of some sort I got from John Sipes at the April Meeting. It was emmersed growth and has converted to submersed growth very nicely. This grows very fast in my tanks and Pond Weed is a good name for it! 3 small stems - $1

All proceeds will go back to SWAOPE so consider it a donatation to the club 

With the exception of the H. palustris and L. aromatica the stems are pretty small at this point. Most of them will be much larger by Saturday if someone wants to pick them up or have me ship on Saturday.

If you keep your nitrates a bit lower than I do, your L. aromatica and R. rotundifolia will look more like the pics in the Plant Finder. My stuff has a much greener appearance right now since my nitrates are near if not over 20ppm 

If you want me to ship, I can send things out via USPS Priority Mail. If you happen to be in the area, you are more than wlecome to pick these up also. The cost for shipping will be $5 and most folks in the Cinci to Columbus area should get these in a day, two days at the most.

Please reply here and let me know what you are interested in.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Matt, I'm interested in the Blyxa Japonica, how big are the stems and roots, if any? I have some of these plants allready but they are way to small to keep planted, my SAEs keep uprooting them within 30minutes of planting. I'm looking for some with a little more developed roots and or longer stems. I know I can wait on the ones I have but they sure are taking their time while just floating around. If they aren't that big I'll just wait on the ones I have to grow a little more and leave these for someone else. 

I'm also interested in the L. Aromatica but I only want to get these if I get the blyxa, just because I'm sure another chance will come up another day and I was going to have to ship these because I can't pick them up this time. 

Thanks


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Hey Matt,

I would be interested in several of these:

Hottonia Palustris (12 stems would be more than enough),
Limnophila Aromatica (6 stems if you have it),
The small red tiger lotus, 
Blyxa Japonica (3 plants would be fine),
and the dwarf Riccia.

Now I understand we have a newcomer setting up a new 29g, so feel free to give him dibs over me  I can make a trip to Dayton this weekend to pick it up if that's ok.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

davis.1841 said:


> Matt, I'm interested in the Blyxa Japonica, how big are the stems and roots, if any? I
> 
> I'm also interested in the L. Aromatica but I only want to get these if I get the blyxa, just because I'm sure another chance will come up another day and I was going to have to ship these because I can't pick them up this time.
> 
> Thanks


The Blyxa is fairly large and should have a decent root system. I have found that Blyxa does not grow roots very well unless you can keep the plant floating with the leaves facing up. I can send the L. aromatica with the Blyxa and I will PM you my PayPal address.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Paywan said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I would be interested in several of these:
> 
> ...


Scott,

The plants are yours! I will more than likely have the same stuff available (minus the Riccia) by the end of this week or early next week again. I don't know if I have 6 stems of L. aromatica available right now but I may by the time Saturday rolls around.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Matt, I just sent you a PM on the HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS and I can wait until Saturday, that's not a problem.

Thank you!
Linda


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

LindaC said:


> Hi Matt, I just sent you a PM on the HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS and I can wait until Saturday, that's not a problem.
> 
> Thank you!
> Linda


I have plenty of this LindaC.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Matt, 
I sorry but I have changed my mind about the L. Aromatica, I think I'm going to use Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf' or something else there. I guess I'm just not sure what I want to do in that spot yet. 

I would still like the blyxa.  

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Scott,

Since Ryan (davis.1841) does not want the L. aromatica I will have at least 3 stems for you by Saturday along with the rest of the plants you wanted


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Matt, everything arrived in EXCELENT condition!!! Some of the best plants I've received on APC. Thanks!!!


----------

